# *BSD podcast, videos?



## conta (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi there, 

there's a lot Linux podcasts, but I failed to find something about *BSD, except BSDtalk 

Anyone knows any? Or some youtube channels? 

Is it usually not problem to find videos from linux conferences, but somehow I can't find from some BSD conferences.


----------



## jrm@ (Feb 25, 2013)

There are BSD Conferences and EuroBSDcon YouTube channels and a BSDCan 2012 YouTube playlist.


----------



## jrm@ (Feb 27, 2013)

*TechSNAP a weekly Systems, Network, and Administration Podcast*

TechSNAP

It's not strictly about FreeBSD, but a lot of the content is related, such as Allanâ€™s ZFS Server Build.


----------



## blakkheim (Sep 11, 2013)

We've solved this now.


----------

